# zroot mirror: resilvering disk1 -> disk0



## ekar (Feb 17, 2012)

Dear *,

*I* am having quite an idiotic setup probably most people would say but *I* use an external USB HDD (disk1) for mirroring my EEEPC's HDD (disk0) and *I* was thinking what is the procedure to do the resilvering from disk1 to disk0, my external USB mirror disk is attached from time to time only for backing up purposes.

*M*aybe you know if there is a way of swapping device names and do opposite resilvering? Or *I* must use replace command? Or *I* use mirror functionality not for its purpose? (these both HDDs are identical).

Many Thanks,
ekar


----------

